# Recieved My Golden Pearls, wow!!!



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay so i got home to a nice envelope with the golden goodies. Put a little directly in the tank.. it floats, i didnt know that or i would have mixed it with water and a brine shrimp cube. So all day im worried if im gonna come home to a algae filled tank but the opposite.. I have never seen my corals so perked up.. even the couple that i have that never look healthy are robust and glowing.. i did use a couple paper towels to remove the excess from the top when i got home but the current kept beating it into the water and the corals fed.. man.. this stuff is cool.. Thanks alot Under The C.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh yes they are awesome ..........i usually mix mine in water from the tank and let sit for 5 10 min after i mix it .......
OMG arent the corals beautifull!!!
awesome stuff ....
I wanted some free but i have it already and thaught id save it for those who dont have or havent tried it lol
no need to mix with anyother foods ..
P.S these are also awesome for freshwater .......fry love em !!!!!!!!!
so do fish they funny sifting the top of the water to get em .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got some to try with freshwater fry. I seem to be always buying foods to try.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

My betta babies were jumping out of the water for their golden pearl treats.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah my green chromis keep sifting it from the top..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Got mine in the mail today too.

I tried the largest size just to feed the fish and shrimp and LPS if they can catch it. My sixline went nuts!! It nearly chased a bit into my MP-20!

I'm excited to see how the corals respond to the finer grades when I feed them in a few days.

Needless to say, I am sold on this product


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

what makes it attractive to fish?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> what makes it attractive to fish?


is yumminess a word?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea i gotta say i'll be bothering chris for more.. lol.

The funniest thing was i forgot about them and could smell them through my mail box... was like WTH is that?! O_O

OOhhh right golden pearls!


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

they smell?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea mine too.. Just like fish foods... Or i really notice the smell of fish food.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

You need to live by a feed mill for 10 years. the smell of fish meal gets on your nerves fast.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i live right by a cookie factory... Cookies make me D: now. LOL


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the worst smell I ever woke to was a dead truck removal truck that parked just under my window... I looked out and was like D: *hurl*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOLOL!! Ohhh that -is- aweful

Yea i am definatly looking forward to getting more of these things. Esp in the SW tank too...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I think the worst smell I ever woke to was a dead truck removal truck that parked just under my window... I looked out and was like D: *hurl*


Ever pull out a 4 foot beaver that got stuck in a culvert, died and blocked it, flooded out a road, and had been slowly decomposing and becoming hugely bloated - and then smelled it?

A feed mill smells like roses compared to that. Nothing since has made me almost hurl.

Annnnnd back on subject, these golder pearls are nuts! Everything goes crazy for them. Easy to feed, and easily consumed by a variety of critters - larger sizes chased after and eaten by fish, smaller particle sizes eaten by filter feeders and LPS corals. Don't know about the SPS, but we'll see if they look any better after a few weeks.

Highly recommended. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My bettas spawned so I might have some fry to try these on. 

That's pretty gross ameekplec.

Ever have to extract a piglet that died in its mother 4 days after the litter was born? That smelled something horrible...And you had to go up using gloves and this was your first practical attempt at such an extraction?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thread closed due to disgustingness.

Golden pearls are shweet! The largest sizes are the most appreciated at our house!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just can't WAIT! for the hatching.....this was why I wanted the golden pearls to try. I just haven't found any other fry, danio or otherwise.

(I just hope my 6am wakeup call with the fire alarm doesn't mean that gets messed up)


----------

